# Lokaldaten



## S7 Frischling (6 Oktober 2009)

Kann man Lokaloperanden in FC, FB programieren.Wenn Ja für was werden sie gebraucht .
Wie ruft man einen FB aus einem FC auf ?Wird das in OB gemacht oder
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr meine Fragen mit kleinen Beispielen erläutern könntet 

M.f.G Carl (54)Anfänger seit 01.08.2009


----------



## Paule (6 Oktober 2009)

Ja Carl,

die Lokaldaten kannst Du im FC und im FB verwenden.
Sie sind wie flüchtige Speicher. Du kannst Dir da nichts dauerhaft merken.
Der FB hat dann noch seinen Statischen Bereich dieser wird dann in dem Instanz Datenbaustein des FB's gespeichert. Und dort kannst Du dir auch dauerhaft etwas ablegen.

Einen FB kannst Du auch aus einer FC aufrufen.

Für was möchtest Du denn Beispiele haben?


----------



## S7 Frischling (6 Oktober 2009)

Kleine Beispiele zu meinewn Fragen zur besseren Verständnis,Bin für alles Dankbar 
   GrussCarl


----------



## crash (6 Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du mal die Ausbildungsunterlagen von Siemens inhalieren.


----------



## Earny (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Frischling,
ich habe Dir da mal etwas zusammengestellt.


Gruß
Earny


----------



## S7 Frischling (8 Oktober 2009)

Earny schrieb:


> Hallo Frischling,
> ich habe Dir da mal etwas zusammengestellt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke du hast mir sehr geholfen

    Gruss Carl


----------



## S7 Frischling (8 Oktober 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal die Ausbildungsunterlagen von Siemens inhalieren.


 habe mir die unterlagen Runtergeladen .habe auf meine fragen keine antwort bekommen


----------



## crash (8 Oktober 2009)

S7 Frischling schrieb:


> habe mir die unterlagen Runtergeladen .habe auf meine fragen keine antwort bekommen



Das kann ich jetzt nicht glauben.
In den Ausbildungsunterlagen ist doch jede Menge zu finden.
In dieser Ausbildungsunterlage ist die Erstellung und Aufruf eines FB erklärt.
Auch die Lokaldaten und Parameter werden erklärt.
Wenn du Step7 auf deinem Rechner hast dann hast du auch die Dokumentation dazu.
Da findest du u.a. 
STEP 7 - Erste Schritte mit STEP 7
STEP 7 - Programmieren mit STEP 7
STEP 7 - AWL für S7-300 und S7-400
.
.
.

FC´s/FB´s kannst du in OB´s/FB´s und FC´s aufrufen.

```
CALL  FC1            //Aufruf von FC1

      CALL  FB5 , DB5      // Aufruf  von FB5 mit zugehörigem Instanzdatenbaustein DB5
```


----------



## S7 Frischling (9 Oktober 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Das kann ich jetzt nicht glauben.
> In den Ausbildungsunterlagen ist doch jede Menge zu finden.
> In dieser Ausbildungsunterlage ist die Erstellung und Aufruf eines FB erklärt.
> Auch die Lokaldaten und Parameter werden erklärt.
> ...


 Sorry Crash habe das mit den Modulen  nicht richtig geblickt .Habe mich heute nochmals richtig beschäftigt und siehe da alles da was ich wissen wollte .Besten Dank sollte ich dir auf die Füsse getretten habe Mea Culpa.Gruss Carl


----------



## ramirez19 (12 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ein neuer Mitglied in diesem Forum. Ich bin dabei SPS zu lernen und habe folgende Fragen, die ich noch nicht richtig verstanden haben.
1. mir ist noch nicht klar wie sich die OB, FC, deklarationstabelle, lokale Daten, globale Daten, Symboltabelle, referenztabelle und schnittstelle zusammenhängen und wie sie miteinander verknüpft sind un arbeiten.
2. ich weiss nicht wann und wo ich den Merker einsetze und mit welchem datentyp (MB, MW, MD)
3. Wofür, wie und Wann die Umwandlung von Zahlen in FUP (DI-R, I-DI, DI-BCD...usw) gemacht wird.
4 warum so viele netwerke unter FC1 gebraucht werden um ein Program zu erstellen.
Danke im Voraus


----------

